# SIP Lillith



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry we couldn't get rid of the infection in time. SIP sweetheart.


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

So sorry.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

/: SIP Lilith. I'm so sorry, Skye.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Stupid columnaris. :-(


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Losing something never gets easier. You did your best. The cycle of life.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

EDIT: Best I could get my scanner app to do. Feel better, Skye. Take it easy.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, Fenghuang! I'll have to update the computer's background. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm sorry Skye  thats rough luck. Poor Lilith. SIP


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Did you see the latest update? Sorry, I edited it like a million times, trying to get rid of the yellow. Need to get a proper scanner.

*hugs* Hope things get better.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I saw the one you'd just posted. Is that what you're talking about?

I love how you added Lillith in, all of my beautiful angels in one place. I can't thank you enough.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, that one... I just kept editing and editing.

Don't worry about it, Skye, it's nothing at all. Besides, you made me a figurine of Asriel and other things I can never thank you enough for.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Now I just have to send them all off! I'm almost done with Vasuki, but I needed a break, I've been non-stop the last few days


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Shoo. Go sleep, Skye. Your health is more important than completing orders a day early.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm still awake, too many nights up till 4.

I'm thinking about painting his eyes on at least, so they have time to dry


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Sounds like you're at least keeping busy to keep your mind off things... I'm so sorry for both losses. I can tell how much you love your little babies. It makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside to know there are people like you and many others on this site that love their fish as much as someone could love a person. It's an inspiration to noobies like me. <3 SIP Takhisis and Lillith. <3


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words, XxxXnoodleXxxX. I appreciate it


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Skyewillow I am so sorry to hear of your losses...Hugs !

Fenghuang that is beautiful picture.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, Perseusmom.


----------

